# Specs on the spoil banks?



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Have the specs started biting on the ship channel spoil banks yet? I'm thinking about launching at Eagle Point tomorrow if the wind isn't too bad.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

I haven't been out there yet, but it's a little early.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

i will be out tomorrow hitting the spoil banks hard to see. should pickup some. waters been plenty warm - just need tide and some nice color.


----------



## TikiDude (Aug 2, 2007)

Can I ask you guys where exactly are these spoil banks you are refering to off of the ship channel? Is this anywhere close to redfish reef? I have never fished these but sounds interesting. I assume you anchor and fish off bottom - correct? Any information would be appreciated. Good fishing!!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

You got it Tikidude. The only thing to take note of is they are underwater reefs so don't be looking for what you would normally consider spoil banks, as in sticking up out of the water. All of the area you see on the top spot maps around redfish bar is what people refer to as the spoil banks. Fish the bottom with croaks or shrimp and hold on. Along with the trout you'll catch some record class Gafftop when it's on.


----------



## Shoalwater17 (Jun 4, 2007)

TikiDude, wait another week or two and look for the boats along the ship channel, you will be able to walk from boat to boat. It gets crazy. Come daylight you will have 20 boats buzzing around you. Last year I had boats run by me on-plane not 50 feet away. Yes, the spoil banks are around Redfish Reef, up and down the ship channel. You can fish both sides of the ship channel. A word of caution; while anchored, if you are real shallow on top of the spoil bank, passing ships will throw a hugh bow-wave that will break over some parts of the spoil bank. Most areas the swell will just pass-by, but there are areas it actually breaks and could swamp a boat. Just keep your eyes open when ships pass.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Make sure you are anchored in at least 3' of water. Tie a float on your anchor, and if necessary untie and let it go. You might not have enough time to pull in anchor. Anchor in deeper water, and throw to the shallow.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Todd's Dump would be a better starting point in that area until you see a ship or two go by and witness first hand what happens.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

post and let us know how you did.


----------



## HSP506 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yep it can get real interesting when a large 4 to 5 foot wave is fast approaching you as one of those tankers is hauling in the channel and heavy.

JR


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Hop and I have a favorite quote about this, "Oh ****, should I pull the anchor? No time, just hold on!" Ended allright but scared the you know what out of us.


----------



## TikiDude (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry for just getting back to you guys - thanks for the information - I plan to be fishing this coming Tuesday through Friday. I will let you guys know how I did at the spoil banks.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Ive always wanted to fish the spoil banks until I hear the wave comments. If u anchor deep is it less dangerous? I have a 15 ft deep V that does pretty good in the bay, but 4 foot waves? I don't think so


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

If you are anchored in the 6ft + deep water you're fine. Then it's just swells and is not a problem at all. The only places you'll get in trouble are in that 4ft deep stuff, and there's only a couple of those spots out there other than along Todd's Dump and Redfish Island. Mostly you're fine, just put out a reasonable amount of anchor line and pay attention just so it doesn't surprise you.


----------



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm thinking about trying some spoil banks next weekend, but I'm going to hold in place with my trolling motor and not anchor up. I always use artificial, does anyone ever do good with artificial on the spoils?


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

I have. When its on you can catch them on anything. With the artificials you tend to skip the gafftop and other undesireables. Alot of times you will see the guides just drifting across them until they find the fish and then they anchor up


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

When fishing the spoil bank make sure you let out enough anchor rope. If the water is ten feet deep where you anchor I would let out about forty to fifty feet of rope. When the ships come by they will suck you out then the wave will roll towards you. If you have enough rope, you will ride up and over the wave. If you are anchored short, you will only rise as high as your rope will let you and then the wave will wash over you. The term for this is "Swamped". I've seen it happen time and time again.

As always be safe and keep an eye on your boat to make sure it doesn't release anchor as you could float into another vessel.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

I have seen it too at Redfish island....One guy was almost slammed into the island by one of those waves. I yelled at him because I saw it first....It just gave him enough time to prepare.



Fisher_Of_Men said:


> When fishing the spoil bank make sure you let out enough anchor rope. If the water is ten feet deep where you anchor I would let out about forty to fifty feet of rope. When the ships come by they will suck you out then the wave will roll towards you. If you have enough rope, you will ride up and over the wave. If you are anchored short, you will only rise as high as your rope will let you and then the wave will wash over you. The term for this is "Swamped". I've seen it happen time and time again.
> 
> As always be safe and keep an eye on your boat to make sure it doesn't release anchor as you could float into another vessel.


----------



## NVUS (Jun 13, 2005)

*SHIP*

THE BIG ORANGE SHIP "STOLT"......BETTER GET THE [email protected]@@ OUT OF THERE!!! ANCHORING 10' DEEP WILL NOT HELP YOU. BE SMART WHEN FISHING THE SPOIL BANKS.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

To answer your ? marker 61 and around that area is a good place to look.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I've fished the spoil banks many times with no problem with waves. The only place I've seen the waves roll in where it could be a problem is right by Redfish Island and definitely Todd's Dump. Not saying it doesn't happen on the spoil banks, but where the parking lot of boats are nomally located I've never witnessed it. The water there is plenty deep.


----------



## texasrhino (Feb 16, 2006)

Be very careful between Redfish Island and Todds dump. Those waves roll up where the old Island was. Like they said stay on the east side of the channel and use plenty of rope. I like the idea of the float on your anchor rope. Just be alert like at the jetties and keep an eye open. Usually starts heating up in July.


----------



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone been catching anyfish on the spoil banks as of late? West Matty Area?


----------



## petersr2 (Aug 30, 2005)

12poundbass said:


> Anyone been catching anyfish on the spoil banks as of late? West Matty Area?


Was there last Friday. Don't think trout are running through there yet. Give it a few weeks.


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

We caught trout this past Saturday at Todds Dump, and at Marker 49. As always, make sure you let out plenty of anchor rope. The fish are there, just find a parking space and wait it out. The trout move up and down those reefs. They will find you if your bait is in the water.

Tight Lines..


----------

